# Parentheses Mini Fuzz build docs?



## silentrecords (Oct 31, 2019)

just curious as to when we can expect the build docs for the mini Parenthesis Fuzz
*a drill template for the mini would be nice*
anyone happen to make one? if so, link?
sorry if this has already been discussed


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 31, 2019)

You can use the knob/ switch template for the Kaleidoscope, and any of the dual footswitch 125b layouts for the footswitches, like the paragon mini


----------



## silentrecords (Oct 31, 2019)

ah good to know - thanks!


----------



## silentrecords (Nov 25, 2019)

anyone have a gut shot of the Parenthesis Mini Fuzz build?
there are two LED's on the lower part of the board ...wondering if people soldered them to the pcb or just mounted them to the 125B and wired them to the pcb...?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 25, 2019)

You can do either, they are clipping diodes but they do light up when you play. If you want a light show mount them through the enclosure


----------



## silentrecords (Nov 25, 2019)

not sure they are clipping diodes - as per the Parentheses Fuzz (larger board) they are on the schematic as on/off indicators for the octave, boost and distortion footswitches - the only LED used in circuit for distortion is used in the asymmetrical clipping section with 2 - 4148's


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 25, 2019)

Oh whoops my bad, yeah those are just on off indicators


----------



## silentrecords (Nov 25, 2019)

LOL no worries! thanks

also, the four holes on the bottom left and right side of the pcb...can you tell me where each goes to?
it's not indicated on the build docs
is it (component side up):
o   o     o    o
in gnd sw out


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 25, 2019)

Yep you got it, it conforms to the 3PDT breakout board


----------



## silentrecords (Nov 25, 2019)

thanks again!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 25, 2019)

No worries! I’ve been building a bunch of Turbo Rats lately so I had led clipping on my mind haha


----------



## silentrecords (Nov 25, 2019)

I built a RAT clone a few years ago and added a 2p12t switch:
config in ProCo Rat2


BAT41 / BAT41
BAT41 / 1N60 (Schottky)
BAT46 + BAT46 / BAT46 + BAT46
1N34A + 1N34A / BAT46 + BAT46*
1N60 (Schottky) / 1N60 (Schottky)
1N4148 / 1N4148
1N4148 / Green LED
1N34A + 1N34A / Green LED
Red LED / Red LED
Green LED / Green LED
1N34A + Green LED / Open
Bat46 + 1N4742


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 25, 2019)

What, no MOSFETs?


----------



## silentrecords (Nov 25, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> What, no MOSFETs?


yeah I've been meaning to test out some - but I have so many partial builds to finish 1st :\


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm not sure, but can I use the parts list of the build docs for the big one to populate the PCB of the Mini? 
Thanks.


----------



## Robert (Nov 27, 2019)

Yes.   I'm going to try to put focus back on build docs over the next couple days.


----------



## silentrecords (Nov 27, 2019)

Fuzzonaut said:


> I'm not sure, but can I use the parts list of the build docs for the big one to populate the PCB of the Mini?
> Thanks.


all the part values are marked on the pcb itself - but the circuit/parts should be the same except for the octave on/off footswitch
also note that if you are using Russian Ge diodes in the circuit that they are marked such that the anode is the stripe not the cathode


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Nov 27, 2019)

Robert said:


> Yes.   I'm going to try to put focus back on build docs over the next couple days.


Cool!


----------



## Robert (Nov 27, 2019)

https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/ParenthesesMini.pdf


----------



## silentrecords (Nov 27, 2019)

Robert said:


> https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/ParenthesesMini.pdf


thanks for this!


----------



## silentrecords (Oct 31, 2019)

just curious as to when we can expect the build docs for the mini Parenthesis Fuzz
*a drill template for the mini would be nice*
anyone happen to make one? if so, link?
sorry if this has already been discussed


----------



## Yeti_321 (May 29, 2020)

The build docs for the Parenthesis mini have 4S6500 / 1590XX listed (which is the same size as the full Parenthesis) yet the drilling template pic looks like a 125B; what size enclosure have you all put your pedals in? 
Thanks.


----------



## Robert (May 29, 2020)

Yeti_321 said:


> The build docs for the Parenthesis mini have 4S6500 / 1590XX listed



Ahhh, well that's not so "mini" is it?    ? 

Corrected the build docs,   it is designed for a 125B.


----------



## Yeti_321 (May 29, 2020)

Cheers mate, apart from building a couple of pedals about 10 years ago I'm a bit of a newbie so I'm trying to follow everything to the letter as much as possible.


----------

